

Self destructing emails that gmail or the NSA cant read - mat3
http://venturebeat.com/2013/11/14/secretink-is-the-snapchat-of-email-and-sms-with-a-little-mission-impossible-sprinkled-in/#vb-gallery:2:860482

======
computer
Sample link:
[https://secretink.co/read/2atelv15n5hqip59416c7c3c0q](https://secretink.co/read/2atelv15n5hqip59416c7c3c0q)

Why does it send the decryption key to the server (presuming the data is even
actually encrypted server-side)? Just use the megaupload model, where you link
to an address containing a #, and then client-side javascript to decrypt.

Is it perfectly secure? Of course not, but at least then this company itself
can't read them. Now there's nothing NSA-resistent about it. Just NSL
secretink.

------
gailees
I love how we are seeing the snapchat-ization and tinder-ization of
everything. LA startup scene came out of nowhere!

